# Awesome Tortoise Shirts



## kratos (Nov 12, 2017)

Hi all,

Since I'm a huge nerd I made some shirt designs for us tortoise lovers. Let me know if you like 'em! They are available on Amazon in Men's and Women's sizes. Thanks! 






https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0778XYLLD/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20





https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077BRFPVC/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20





https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077BVMXMJ/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 12, 2017)

It’s too bad the silhouette had to be pyramided. I understand and I think it’s a great idea.


----------



## Moozillion (Nov 12, 2017)

These are GREAT!!![emoji2][emoji106]


----------

